# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  لینک دانلود این نسخه Delphi XE and C++‎Builder XE Complete

## sobhan1990

سلام
به سایت اصلی که میرم میگه اجازه دانلود ندارید. لطفا دوستان چک کنن که برای شما هم این پیام میاد یا خیر؟
اگر نمیاد و لینک دانلود در اختیارتون گذاشته میشه لطفا اینجا بزارید تا بشه دانلودش کرد.

اینم ادرسش:
http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/28009

با تشکر

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

بارها گفته شده محصولات Embarcadero جزو محصولاتی هست که تو تحریم ایران است ، یعنی ما نمیتونیم با IP ایران وارد سایت اصلی بشویم و نسخه های Trial را دانلود کنیم.

----------


## sobhan1990

من *** دارم ولی بازم پرمیژن نمیده!

حالا چکار میتونم کنم؟

----------


## Mahmood_M

جهت یادآوری :
لطفا در مورد لینک دانلود نسخه های کامل و ک ر ک شده اینجا بحث نکنید ، در غیر اینصورت مجبوریم یا پستها رو حذف و یا تاپیک رو قفل کنیم ، حتی الامکان لینک به سایتهایی نظیر Board4All که در زمینه فعالیت Warez شهرت دارند رو هم در پستها قرار ندید .

از همکاریتون ممنونم ، موفق باشید ...

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

من لیستی از تمام اون چه رو که میخواید جمع کردم که میتونید به این آدرس برین و مشکلتون رو حل کنید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## ansoft

اگر خواستیم این نسخه دلفی را به صورت آنلاین در ایران بخریم باید به کجا مراجعه کنیم؟ :عصبانی:   :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگر خواستیم این نسخه دلفی را به صورت آنلاین در ایران بخریم باید به کجا مراجعه کنیم؟


از کی آنلاین بخرید؟ اگر منظور از شرکت سازنده هست؛ شرکت سازنده هیچ مشتری رو از ایران قبول نمیکنه، حتی اگر نرم افزارش را از خارج از ایران خریداری کنید، و به داخل کشور منتقل کنید، هیچ تعهدی برای پشتیبانی از شما نمیده (البته اگر شانس بیارید و کلا به خاطر ایرانی بودن حساب تون و لایسنس خریداری شده رو باطل نکنند).

----------


## Saeid59_m

از Torrnet من گرفتم

----------

